# Connections to Santa Fe



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

If you know anyone from Santa Fe, or someone who is related to someone in SF, serving in the military, please PM me with their address so my classes can write letters to them. It's about that time. We'll also be sending packages at Christmas. The military personnel does not have to be deployed. We don't care...we send letters to everyone who serves, no matter where they are stationed. However, because we will be sending this as a project at SFHS, I would like to have the military personnel who have SOME kind of connection to Santa Fe. They do not have to be a former student or resident, but if their grandma, aunt/uncle, cousin, etc, etc lives in SF then it counts!!! Please let us know what their connection is when you PM me.

THANKS so much for your help and contributions,
Susan Leining
Santa Fe HS teacher


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

What an AWESOME thing to teach your kids! Now THAT'S paying it forward







. I live in the area and I've got a little spare time on my hands so I'll be more than happy to see what I can do to help with this 2cool effort. I hope one of my daughters gets a teacher like you! Tight lines, H/U


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I will give you the name of a young man who is serving us well, Jason Hamil, I will get his address for your class. Will pm , great act of respect you are showing our youth. rs


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

We are planning to write letters on Wednesday. Does ANYONE know of any military personnel who would like to receive a letter from a high school student? They'll draw a picture, write about their favorite movie(s), video game(s), etc...just talk about life. What better letter could a kid write. Please send addresses if you have any!!! We need people for the kids to write to or there will be a few soldier boys/girls who get TONS of letters. It would be nice to share the wealth.


----------

